# Java moss in the pond?



## telstepien

We have a big 2500 gallon pond in our back yard, and I was thinking of putting java moss in the waterfall (I heard it makes it look beautiful). We dont have substrate, but there are some rocks under the water. The filter is also a very big tank that is exposed to sunlight. Would the java moss spread badly? How will it affect the pond? Is there an easy way to control it, such as plecos? 
I live in Reno, NV where the summers are HOTT and the winters are COLDD. But right now its in the 40's at night and 70's in the day time.
Please give me all the information you possibly have in regards to pros, cons, and everywhere in between pleeease!

Thanks so much!

~Thomas







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ELewandowski

Im thinking it will spread for sure. It grows very fast. Only way i have found to control it in my tanks is to pull it out. I take out handfuls of it every month.


----------



## underdog5004

ELewandowski said:


> Im thinking it will spread for sure. It grows very fast. Only way i have found to control it in my tanks is to pull it out. I take out handfuls of it every month.



Can you send me some? pm me if you do!


----------

